# Tractor Supply Company



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

A new TSC store has opened in our nearby town of Minden, LA. For those of you that shop there, what are the items that you buy there that are reasonable and are better purchased there than elsewhere.

I did purchase a sack of Bluebonnet Minerals there last night. They promised to start stocking that item as it is one that I will use often.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

They really aren't cheap on the products they have, but they usually do have things that the feed stores around here don't stock. They have syringes, needles or various sizes, drench guns, all kinds of dewormers, dmso, liquid and gel, hoof rot stuff, several varieties, vet wrap, feeders, collars, pans, they have a really good dry horse grain also that has yeast and other goodies in it, hoof trimmers, different style nipples, pritchert, black rubber, clear rubber, lots of different antibiotics, Today/Tomorrow type infusions, Probiotics, dry in the bag and tube, tatto equipment, letters, numbers and pastes. They have lots of different stuff.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

they are only cheaper than my feed store on fencing and they carry the minerals.... 

oh LOL my dh loves that they carry purple feeders... 

most stuff I buy at my feed store or online


----------



## BethW (Oct 28, 2007)

They're about comparable with our Southern States but cheaper than our local feed store (which caters more to horse people). 

At our TSC, the selection of dewormers, meds, and supplies varies though, and it isn't very comprehensive. I've bought Blu-Kote, vetwrap, probiotics, and Nutridrench there, but needed to go to SS for dewormer and vaccines. The folks at our SS are far more knowledgeable, too. I checked TSC for CDT and the girl clearly had no clue what I was talking about. I'm glad to have both places to choose from, but wouldn't want to rely on either one for supplies in an emergency. That's what Jeffers and the bottom shelf of my refrigerator are for :lol


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I get my cydectin there and minerals and CD ANTITOXIN CD/T 
tetnus antitoxin/ivormec plus and anything else I can because I hate ordering on line


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you get the real farm store it has pretty cool stuff, husband got his grader for his tractor for our road...I get my shavings there alot, dog stuff for the ridgebacks, when I used to get my minerals I always went through their scratch and dent stuff, chick stuff like gloves for women and pretty boots ...I hit the sales after Christmas and spring for yard junk, and of course BOSS is super cheap compared to Wallmart or feed stores. If closer I would be buying my feed from them they carry all the Blueboonet feeds, take a gander at the feed tags, the quality of mineral and product will blow you away, especially with their price. Ours are all managed and ordered by...kids, college kids....you can't be sure what will be there when, I would not want to run out of feed before picking up new bags cause it could be a few days or a week! There nugget alfalfa pellets are perfect for starting kids, half the size of a rabbit pellet. Every supplement for horses in our area known to man, ours are really horse places. Can you tell I love Tractor Supply....oh and a whole old fashion candy isle and they sell my favs...orange slices and boston baked beans  Vicki


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

If we didn't have Producers co-op TSC is where we would get all of our food except Hay and Alfalfa. The vet stuff they carry is always good (We have two that we can go to).

Great clothes, toys, gifts and sometimes tools, just depends on what day hit them. (The sales are the best!) 

Me? I don't know, I have two gift cards I need to spend, because I get at least one for every birthday and Christmas since we moved out her and I love it! :lol


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I think our TSC in Weatherford sucks. They used to carry Novasan, and Today and Tomorrow, but not any more. The carry dog stuff, horse stuff. If you know what you are looking for you can get the CD/T Like Sondra said they kinda look at you lik huh? I do pick up wormer there if it is on sale and what I'm looking for. I am gonna have to try the bluebonnet minerals, but don't know if our TSC carries it or not.

Sheryl


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine is a Love-Hate relationship with TSC. Usually when you need an item really bad, the shelf is bare and no one can tell you when a shipment will come. But I do buy BOSS there and I purchase my dog food there. We have l Kangal, 2 Anatolians, and 1 Border Collie that guard our goats and cattle, so TSC allows me to purchase dog food tax exempt and that helps greatly. It really is a great place to shop and many people don't realize what all they carry - they think that it is just tractor related.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Our local feed store chain was purchased by tsc-- I rarely go there anymore because the prices are high and they can't get any of the things that other TSC stores can get (like bluebonnet minerals) because we are too far away from all of the other tsc stores. I will really only go there if I need something like needles or syringe and my vet is closed and I've run out ( usually get as much as I can at jefffers, but it takes 2 weeks to get my order)
susie


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

My Tyler TSC sucks and is run by kids that dont know anything about farm animals , the only thing I buy there is Bluebonnet loose minerals and they special order it for me and with lots of bugging them ,I get it in 1.5 months later, I am wondering when the store will close here as nobody hardly shops there,anymore :? , We have a new AtWoods here now and it's great for everything, it's a BIG store in our old walmart store with tons of goodies and prices are good as ordering BUT their feed is 40 pound bags and at 50 pound prices :mad sooo I still get my feed from my local feed store as long as my goats will eat their feed .
I wished I had a Pilgrim Pride feed dealer close


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I was wondering if TSC is owned by Wal Mart. Cause around here, in Weatheford, and Mineral Wells, the TSC's went in to old Wal mart buildings. :/
and now Wal Mart has been bought out by a company in China...bet ole Sam in rolling in his grave, "American Made Products" :mad
Sheryl


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Walmart doesn't usually buy their buildings - they lease them for ten years and then they build another one and abandon the building. Sometimes, other stores have a "cheap" building then they can move into and can afford. Sometimes though these buildings sit empty for years and are finally torn down. 

Personally, I am glad to see TSC move here. The new store carries lots of hardware, fencing materials and other hard to get items that are especially for the farm.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sheryl said:


> I was wondering if TSC is owned by Wal Mart. Cause around here, in Weatheford, and Mineral Wells, the TSC's went in to old Wal mart buildings. :/
> and now Wal Mart has been bought out by a company in China...bet ole Sam in rolling in his grave, "American Made Products" :mad
> Sheryl


Where did you hear this Sheryl don't think it is right. 
Walmart bought a china company out.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:ftinmouth once again. I have just noticed that I have seen at least three TSC move into old wal mart buildings. I thought maybe the two were realted. I guess not.

As for the China thing. My husband heard it on the news. Maybe he mis understood the news report. Also I heard 4 different customers in Wal Mart discussing the same thing. See what happens when you assume you heard something correct. :ftinmouth

I guess I'll just quit saying anything. Evidently what I have to say is incorrect or not important. Sorry Guys. I did not mean to start anthing or annoy anyone or whatever.....

Sheryl.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

AAHHh Sheryl , Your OK ! Hey... I use to live in Weatherford and there was a GOOD store on ,I think TinTop( the road that runs in front of Krogers with the bank on the corner ,anyway it was on the right ..past the bank on Tin top ,there may be some feed stores on N. side also.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Just got CD/T there yesterday - and we get our dog food there, too.
I love TSC. I got my "puffy suit" there. Not sure how I made it a year without quilted coveralls. They are the best. I think I only paid $35 for them?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess I'll just quit saying anything.
........................

Don't you dare stop talking! If anything Wallmart might as well be owned by a company in China  Vicki


----------

